# North American Reptile Breeders Conference Show



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Yep.. this weekend Arlington, TX will host the North American Reptile Breeders Conference Show. Sounds interesting. Glass cages will be there with Tex Guy's new tank. It's not too cheap though. $15 for adults. $8 for under 13 and Free for 5 and under. I understand there is $5 parking fee too.

http://www.narbc.com/htm2006/dfw_show_info.htm

Event schedule
http://www.narbc.com/htm2006/dfw_show_sched.htm


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

Tex Gal and I went to visit our cousins in the Darwinian order, Nerdus Reptilius. (Closely related to Nerdus Aquaticus Floras.) It was a 3fer...

1) Got to pick up my new tank.
2) Got to play with my new 100mm macro lens.
3) Got to see neat critters.

If you interested, you can see my pics here. Yes, I know I have some depth of field issues. I'll get over it.


----------

